# Posting pictures.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

To the brains trust. How can/do I add pictures in my post?

Macbook user here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Steve,

I add the photo to the image hoster of choice.
I've used https://imgur.com/ but any host that can provide you with the image link will work.

So after you upload the picture to the host, I right click and then "open the image in new tab".
Then you can see the link that you need. (it will probably have .jpg .gif or .png as the suffix)

Then you can copy that link.

In your post, click the







above in the message box, enter the link and it should work.

I hope that's clear.. if not I'll make a quick video that shows you how (not now as its 01:15am  ).


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Steve,
Basically, you can only “link” to photos hosted elsewhere. You cannot attach and upload to the forum.

I just saw in another thread that you can upload so, I stand corrected. Mods, can you delete this post?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz, Tim and pagbati, thanks for your useful info, when I tried to post pics last night the better half was asleep, this morning he said (2 years IT) do it like this and yes, guess what? I'm sure it will take me a few goes to remember the your or his procedures, old school here, lol

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I tried also yesterday and I too, wasn’t quite awake yet.
Seek and ye shall find I guess. Haha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought Learnt everything I needed by the time they kicked me out of school at age 15. It was easy to stick a picture in a photo album, drive a car and go to work........... Have to say most times I have no problems uploading pics or links elsewhere but the way it's done here was a new one for me but it appears not for the younger generation, (smart *rses).

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We are all the same, about the time we are in the late teen or early 20 range, there is nothing left for us to know. We are also ten feet tall & bulletproof. Then as each day/month/year goes by, we realize just how small our knowledge base is and how little we actually do know. Welcome to the human race.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

For a limited time I think 10 minutes you can add or delete photos to your post by going "Advanced" but maybe you guys have found another way around that I'm not sure.


----------

